# Do you guys wear glasses?



## emolover (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you? 

Lets see a picture!


----------



## ianography (Aug 23, 2011)

A little strange to ask, but okay...

Yes, I do wear glasses. Although, I wear contacts the majority of the time now.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok that picture is just weird... no glasses, but contacts.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 23, 2011)

Only when I can't see the board at school.


----------



## pappas (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm supposed to wear glasses but I dont, mainly cos I look terrible with glasses. I am getting tired of not being able to read the menu at Macca's until I'm at the very front of the queue though.


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 23, 2011)

Contacts during school and such but glasses when I don't have them in.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 23, 2011)

I wear contacts. I don't even own a pair of glasses.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 23, 2011)

I have perfect vision. 
But most glasses look sexy on me.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 23, 2011)

NEIN


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't see but I cant stand a bridge of plastic/metal over my nose. -votes "No, nose irritation."-


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 23, 2011)

I mostly wear contacts when I'm out of the house and glasses at home. Sometimes if I'm lazy I'll wear my glasses out, but it doesn't happen often.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 23, 2011)

i wear glasses 

i kinda wanna give contacts a try though


----------



## Weston (Aug 23, 2011)

ur hot. Asl?


----------



## emolover (Aug 23, 2011)

cityzach said:


> i wear glasses
> 
> i kinda wanna give contacts a try though


 
Mine become itchy if I wear them for more then 16 hours.




Weston said:


> ur hot. Asl?



Thank you!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 23, 2011)

Contacts. Glasses don't work well for hockey.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 23, 2011)

Although I probably need them, I don't have any


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm the only person (of 6 people if you include me) who doesn't wear glasses or contacts. Except my dad who got laser eye surgery (I think that's what it's called) but that's since his eyes are soooo bad. But he does need eye drops often. My brother recently got glasses (in the last 6 months) and my sister needs them when here eyes grow or something. 

no


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 23, 2011)

20/16 vision. No need to wear glasses.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 23, 2011)

You seem to have forgotten the "Sometimes" option.


----------

